# Masters in Public Administration?



## Dleg (Jan 17, 2010)

I need to get a Masters degree over the next few years. I am deciding between an on-line Master of Engineering or an on-line Master of Public Administration. That decision is a different topic and not what I am posting about, although by all means feel free to discuss.

What I want to know is if anyone here has any experience or knows anyone who has done an on-line MPA, and which school it was with and what did they think about it, etc. I looked through all the accredited on-line MPA programs last night and found a couple that looked decent for me: University of Nebraska at Omaha, and University of Texas at Arlington.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

I know Villanova's online MBA program is pretty well regarded, but I have no idea if they offer an MPA.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 17, 2010)

Villanova has an MPA program, but it's not on-line. Tough commute for me. :dunno:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 18, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Villanova has an MPA program, but it's not on-line. Tough commute for me. :dunno:


Why would that be a tough commute? You are future boy. Hope in your flying DeLorean and get to class.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 18, 2010)

Ha ha.

Actually, I found this program through Arizona State University that looks real good to me: Environmental Technology Management M.S.

But, a MPA would probably do me more good in teaching me stuff I don't know, and stuff that could serve me well in the future. The M.S. program would just hone skills I already have.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dleg, you might want to check over at Cyburbia. It is a forum for planners, but IIRC, there area few over there with degrees in Public Administration.


----------



## elGRINGOgrande (Apr 12, 2010)

did you try the University of Alaska MPA?


----------



## Bman (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't speak to the MPA, but I did get a MS in Project Management online through Boston University. In my personal opinion, I thought there was more work involved in the online program than just going to class. I say this because, in addition to the normal assignments, research papers, etc., we also had to participate in online discussions every week and every post had to have a certain number of academic references (wikipedia didn't count...). It was never enough to just state your opinion (as you would in a normal classroom), you always had to back it up with references so there was a lot of research every week; actually pretty much every day. It was a long two years.... I've contemplated getting a MS in engineering online also, but I'm not sure if I can put myself through that again....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2010)

What exactly does an MPA do? I know of people that have gotten an MPH (public health) and go on to work in government or policy, but never met anyone with an MPA.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am starting grad school this summer. My undergrad is in civil engineering.

I looked at MBA/MPA but I had a few issues:

* Credits are generally more expensive than normal grad credits. (I am paying my own way).

* The programs generally take more credits. Most other grad programs are 30-33 credits but MBAs that I found were around 39 credits. Additionally, many schools told me that students who didn't major in business / accounting / finance generally need to first take 6-12 credits of undergrad business classes before starting their MBA program. So I was looking at as many as 51 total credits for some MBA programs.

I remember finding a good online grad program from Minot State University. It's a public school, from North Dakota if I remember right. It was cheap, totally online and 30-33 credits. (Reputation is not really an issue. I work for the government and any accredited grad degree will do).

The program I'm starting this summer is the Master's of Construction Management at Michigan State. It's not available online but I live in the Lansing area. What I like about it:

* It costs about half as much as the MBA program at MSU.

* 30-33 grad credits

* No "collateral courses" for civil engineers

* I will learn business &amp; management principles.

* I can take a couple additional courses in engineering as part of my management degree.

* I won't be forced to take courses that are worthless to me. Many of the MBA programs force students to take entrepreneurship classes. Like I said, I don't work in the private sector. Also, many engineering management programs here in Michigan have been geared to the auto industry and require courses in production and manufacturing.

My second choice and "backup" was an online program from Oklahoma State University - Engineering &amp; Technology Management.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 15, 2010)

I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet. I've got a pretty broad range of options I am considering:

- Masters of Public Administration - I'm kind of giving up on this, but I found a program with Denver University, on-line, that seems pretty interesting and reasonable cost (I think about $22,000 total IIRC). I don't think it's an MPA, but an MS in Environmental Management - much more focused on the types of organizations I will be working for.

- MS in Environmental Technology Management from Arizona State University. This one looks good also, and offers a few specialties including emergency/disaster management. I believe it's in about the $25,000 range, but also requires two (?) campus visits, which ups the cost for me significantly....

- Masters of Engineering (ME) in Water Resources engineering from Colorado State University - my alma mater! It's by far the least expensive - about $15k total - and totally on-line. This is my fall-back plan, because I could afford it even on my current (lousy) salary.

- Master of Public Health (MPH). This is actually what I am most interested in, now. Something that would truly broaden my skills, rather than narrow them. Unfortunately an MPH is considerably more credits than an MS or ME program, and they all cost more. University of Mass. at Amhurst seems to have the least expensive, fully on-line program. Tulane also has a fully on-line program, but it's pricey (about $45k?) and probably really tough to get in to. Most other MPH programs require occasional campus visits, which almost rules them out for me, or are focused on medical professionals.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 15, 2010)

Dleg said:


> I need to get a Masters degree over the next few years.


just curious...._need to_? this is required of you?



ALBin517 said:


> I am starting grad school this summer. My undergrad is in civil engineering.


good luck AlBin! :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 15, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get a Masters degree over the next few years.
> ...


Under the promotion scoring criteria for my new career, having an "advanced degree" accounts for a pretty large percentage... so it would be tough to move forward, missing a Masters degree. I'd have to be tops in everything else, and better than a fair proportion of my peers.

Plus, I've actually started doing that whole "career planning" thing that I've never done before (drifting along with the wind has been fun, but hasn't exactly paid off). I've looked at higher level jobs that I would want in the future, and they all pretty much require a Masters. Some are more specific. Hence, the MPH.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 15, 2010)

boy you got that right (drifting along...paying off)! I wish you the best (i have no advice on the which Univ or program sorry), and I'm curious to see what route you end up taking!


----------



## NJeng (Apr 29, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> boy you got that right (drifting along...paying off)! I wish you the best (i have no advice on the which Univ or program sorry), and I'm curious to see what route you end up taking!


Is there a big difference between getting a MS in engineering management and MBA in management?

Thanks


----------

